# Dossiers dans barre de signets



## bertol65 (25 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, j'aimerais créer des dossiers dans ma barre de signets sur mon IPad 3.
Ex: un dossier Apple avec tous les sites Apple qui m'intéressent.
Merci.


----------



## lineakd (25 Novembre 2012)

@bertol65, tu ouvres safari, un appui sur l'icône signet puis sur "modifier", "nouveau dossier", tu le nommes, tu appuies sur la case du dessous pour choisir l'emplacement (barre de signets) de ton dossier. Il ne te reste plus qu'à mettre les raccourcis de tes sites apple dans ce nouveau dossier.
Pour afficher la barre des signets sur safari, il suffit de sélectionner l'application "Réglages/Safari" et de cocher "Toujours afficher barre de signets".


----------



## bertol65 (25 Novembre 2012)

Ok j'ai réussi à créer mon dossier mais commen ais tu pour déplacer tes raccourcis dedans ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h46 ----------

Autre chose qui n'a rien a voir, à quoi correspond la 2 eme icône ( sorte de boîte ) dans l'appli Mail sur IPad ?
La 1ère à gauche (dossier), la 2ème ?, la 3eme (flèche pour répondre), la 4ème (nouveau message).


----------



## lineakd (25 Novembre 2012)

@bertol65, tu ouvres safari, un appui sur l'icône signet puis sur "modifier". Tu sélectionnes ton signet et tu modifies son emplacement en appuyant sur la troisième case. Ou encore en passant par l'icône la plus à droite de safari puis choisir l'icône "Signet".
Pour la deuxième icône sur l'application "Mail", il te suffit d'appuyer dessus pour avoir ta réponse.


----------



## bertol65 (25 Novembre 2012)

Merci la 1ère Manip fonctionne. Je ne comprends la 2ème. Tant pis.
Mais mon dieux que ce n'est pas pratique ! Que d'opérations alors qu'il suffirait de sélectionner et faire glisser où on veut.
Quant à l'icône de la boite dans mail, je ne comprends pas non plus.
Je clique dessus et le message disparaît, pour aller où ? Aucune idée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h17 ----------

Est ce que ça le supprime directement ? Ou ça l'archive qq part ?


----------



## lineakd (26 Novembre 2012)

@bertol65, pour la 2e solution regarde en bas de la page 48 dans  le guide d'utilisateur de l'ipad et pour l'icône sur mail, la réponse se situe à la page 52. 



> Mais mon dieux que ce n'est pas pratique ! Que d'opérations alors qu'il suffirait de sélectionner et faire glisser où on veut.


Patience, l'ios n'existe que depuis 5 ans.


----------



## bertol65 (26 Novembre 2012)

Désolé je dois être un peu débile car je ne comprends pas l'explication pour mail page 42.
J'en ai marre d'être obligé de passer du temps à chercher à comprendre comment marche l'Ipad.
Ça me gonfle. Pareil avec Lion. J'avais Léo et Snow Léo jusqu'en mars où j'ai été obligé d'acheter un IMac, mon MacBook de 2006 ayant rendu l'âme.
Commence a en avoir Marre d'Apple avec ses nouveautés dont personne n'a besoin tous les 6 mois !
J'ai acheté mon IPad le 17 oct et le 24 sortait le IPad 4 et je lis sur Macge que le 5 va sortir en juin. C'est du délire !
Mais merci quand même pour tes réponses.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Novembre 2012)

bertol65 a dit:


> Désolé je dois être un peu débile car je ne comprends pas l'explication pour mail page 42.
> J'en ai marre d'être obligé de passer du temps à chercher à comprendre comment marche l'Ipad.
> Ça me gonfle. Pareil avec Lion. J'avais Léo et Snow Léo jusqu'en mars où j'ai été obligé d'acheter un IMac, mon MacBook de 2006 ayant rendu l'âme.
> Commence a en avoir Marre d'Apple avec ses nouveautés dont personne n'a besoin tous les 6 mois !
> ...



Un enfant de 18 mois sais se servir d'un ipad, tellement simple... N'y mettrais tu pas du tient?


----------



## lineakd (26 Novembre 2012)

@bertol65, c'est page 52 et 53, cette icône te permet de déplacer ou de récupérer un message dans l'application mail.


----------



## bertol65 (26 Novembre 2012)

Quand les gens ne comprennent pas c'est que l'explication n'est pas bonne.
Je me suis trompé, j'ai bien visionné la page 52.
Il est écrit : pour activer ou désactiver l'archivage : accédez à réglages >mail,contacts,calendrier>nom de compte>avancé. Lorsque vous archivez un message il est déplacé vers la boite aux lettres Tous les messages.
Je ne comprends toujours pas ! Ou se trouve cette boite ? Le Mac ou le IPad ? Sur mon IPad je n'ai pas de boîte Tous les messages. J'ai toutes les Toutes les boîtes.


----------

